# Amplificador HighEnd Clase D de 200 W



## luis_e (Nov 9, 2012)

Nota del Modereitor:
Este tema fue separado de este *"Otro"* tema: 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...-clase-d-25w-1250wrms-solo-2-mosfets-n-24854/


Buenas noches, 
a principio de semana me llegaron los toroides, asi que me puse a experimentar. Tengo armada una placa del UCD con el driver a transistores y mosfet P y N, no es el circuito comentado acá, pero el diseño es de Eduardo, y funciona de forma similar al posteado acá (si no me equivoco). Arme un par de bobinas, y me puse a probar, pero tengo un problema, la oscilacion del circuito es de 100-120Khz, cambiando la bobina (16-30uH) o el capacitor (680nF-1.5uF) del filtro, la frecuencia no varia en nada, siempre se mantiene en el mismo valor, y cambiando el capacitor de 330pF (a 100pF) en la realimentación, el cambio es muy pequeño (+10 o 20KHz). En la salida tengo una onda senoidal de 110KHz y 5Vpp, ademas, se escucha un pitido terrible de 10-15KHz (medido por FFT en la salida). Tenía el problema que a la salida del LM311 no llegaba a los +-3V, asi que le cambie los zeners por unos de 4.7V (lei hacer eso por ahí). El audio se escucha, pero con el sonido de alta frecuencia descripto, además, los bajos (<50Hz) están muy atenuados.

A alguien le pasó algo similar a esto? El circuito es parecido, incluso en los componentes y valores de entrada y salida (exepto el filtro, que la bobina es de 16uH y el capacitor es de 680nF), solo cambia el IR2110 por transistores.

Disculpen si comento esto acá, pero no sabia bien donde comentarlo, y quede en comentar el resultado de los toroides, que por ahora no funcionan como deberían.

Les dejo unas fotos de los toroides.

Saludos.


----------



## mogolloelectro (Nov 9, 2012)

o sea que armastes el ucd que no usa el ir2110 si es asi comentastes en el tema equivocado y que te diria yo segun he leido y por mis propios exprimentos (arme dos veces esa version y nunca me funciono) es delicado si no le pones la bobina adecuada (despues deduje que no me funciono por que no use la bobina) asi que de pronto te este pasando por eso
asi que la verdad no se si te sirva de algo la info aunque no se demoran en responder tu problema



este es el hilo:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-hi-fi-200w-rms-dos-mosfet-16229/


----------



## djwash (Nov 10, 2012)

luis_e dijo:


> Buenas noches,
> a principio de semana me llegaron los toroides, asi que me puse a experimentar. Tengo armada una placa del UCD con el driver a transistores y mosfet P y N, no es el circuito comentado acá, pero el diseño es de Eduardo, y funciona de forma similar al posteado acá (si no me equivoco). Arme un par de bobinas, y me puse a probar, pero tengo un problema, la oscilacion del circuito es de 100-120Khz, cambiando la bobina (16-30uH) o el capacitor (680nF-1.5uF) del filtro, la frecuencia no varia en nada, siempre se mantiene en el mismo valor, y cambiando el capacitor de 330pF (a 100pF) en la realimentación, el cambio es muy pequeño (+10 o 20KHz). En la salida tengo una onda senoidal de 110KHz y 5Vpp, ademas, se escucha un pitido terrible de 10-15KHz (medido por FFT en la salida). Tenía el problema que a la salida del LM311 no llegaba a los +-3V, asi que le cambie los zeners por unos de 4.7V (lei hacer eso por ahí). El audio se escucha, pero con el sonido de alta frecuencia descripto, además, los bajos (<50Hz) están muy atenuados.
> 
> A alguien le pasó algo similar a esto? El circuito es parecido, incluso en los componentes y valores de entrada y salida (exepto el filtro, que la bobina es de 16uH y el capacitor es de 680nF), solo cambia el IR2110 por transistores.
> ...



Podrias poner el link del amplificador que armaste, porque el de 200W que usa mosfet canal N y P no lleva IR2110 ni LM311, lleva TL074.

Si no armaste ese, ni tampoco el de este tema, ni la fusion de ambos, cual armaste?


----------



## luis_e (Nov 10, 2012)

Gracias por contestar.

El ampli que armé está acá: http://www.psicofxp.com/forums/electronica.149/744743-potencias-digitales-5.html#post7627931, ahí se puede bajar el circuito, si observan bien, el circuito es básicamente el mismo, sacando el driver de los mosfet, además lo hizo Eduardo y es una versión UCD. Es probable que no esté posteando en el hilo correcto. Mas de todo escribí acá por la similitud del circuito, y porque ya lo había hecho anteriormente por el tema de los inductores con núcleo de ferrite.
Sacando eso, tengo entendido que los componentes del filtro de salida son los que fijan la frecuancia de oscilación, que en mi caso, al cambiarlos al doble, lo hace muy muy poco, y se mantiene muy por debajo de lo que debría.
El inductor está armado con un nucleo T130-2, y calculado con el miniRing core calculator, armé uno de 30uH y otro de 16uH, para probarlos y ver si no se saturan, por lo que creo que deberían estar bien.
Las pruebas, más de todo, son para los inductores, no tanto para el ampli (por ahora), pero me resultó muy raro lo que hace.

Saludos.


----------



## mogolloelectro (Nov 10, 2012)

gracias por mover el tema (debi apuntarme en el reclutamiento de moderadores cuando los convocaron) y lo hubiese movido yo pero bueno todavia no me siento muy apto para llegar hasta alla (apenas paso los 100 comentarios..)
bueno en cualquier cosa que te pueda colabrar comentas


----------



## luis_e (Nov 13, 2012)

Ok, espero que así me puedan ayudar igual! 
Básicamente el problema es la baja frecuencia de oscilación del circuito que, si no me equivoco, debería ser del doble. Este ampli es autooscilante, y la oscilación tambien depende la bobina de la salida, pero en mi caso, al variarla ( de 16uH a 30uH) no cambia en nada, incluso cambiando el capacitor (de 680nF a 1.5uF) no cambia. El circuito funciona igual que el del IR2110 (hasta donde se), pero tengo ese pequeño gran detalle.

Saludos!


----------



## LOPEZLUIS (Mar 19, 2013)

saludos amigo mi nombre es luis por la presente digo que quisiera tener un poco mas de conocimiento de la teoria de amplificadores clase h y clase d porque a veces los reparo pero no tengo bien los conocimientos gracias


----------

